# How lucky I am



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

...to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard

Run Free my little man. Over the rainbow bridge to see Molly. You were loved more than anything.

My baby Taz you'll never be forgotten


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, he was a lovely looking boy

Run free Taz


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> ...to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard
> 
> Run Free my little man. Over the rainbow bridge to see Molly. You were loved more than anything.
> 
> ...


Sorry for loss of your beautiful Taz loved seeing photos of him shine bright little one


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh no, not Taz ! He was one of my favourites.God Bless sweet boy.xxx


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Taz xx


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no so sorry Run free beautiful boy xxx


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Really sorry to read this  RIP handsome


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a charming little boy. 

Rest in peace Taz. Xx


----------



## Bella's Human (Mar 14, 2018)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> ...to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard
> 
> Run Free my little man. Over the rainbow bridge to see Molly. You were loved more than anything.
> 
> ...


He looks just like my dog that passed away too i am sorry for your loss


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh no Taz 
I'm so sorry Ellen.
I saw your thread and thought the worst. He was such a gorgeous like lad.
Run free Taz


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Oh no Taz
> I'm so sorry Ellen.
> I saw your thread and thought the worst. He was such a gorgeous like lad.
> Run free Taz


Thank you. He is very missed. I can't believe it's been 2 months already I still keep picking up 5 treats , 5 harnesses and leaders and trying to count 5 in from the garden every night. I miss him so much and sorely miss having a little dog.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have only just seen this, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful character he looked xx


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.
RIP little one xx


----------

